# Front Panel Audio not working



## bouncA (Nov 23, 2007)

Required Information by Forum Rules:
Shuttle ST20G5 (FT20 Mobo)
Microsoft Windows XP Professional with SP2
I reinstalled Windows about 2 months ago. Nothing went wrong during installation.
I Installed all Mobo drivers and videocard drivers as well as a few programs the day I installed windows, which was 2 months ago. I hadn't installed any new hardware or software, recently, before this problem occurred.
My computer runs AVG Free Antivirus scans everyday and found no problems there.
I have not run any anti-spyware scans since I've reinstalled XP.

Problem:
My front panel audio ports (headphone and microphone) are not working, however my front panel USB ports are working. I have an audio wizard pop up once something is inserted into an audio jack on my computer. It comes up after inserting something into my back panel ports, but not my front. No sound comes from my headphones (or speakers) when plugged into the front, nor does my computer recognize anything is plugged into the microphone port (even ventrillo tells me this).
I've done a typical Google search and found this post
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060918194658AAwCg3K

They suggest checking my jumpers for the front panel audio.
I consulted my Users Manual and came up with the following items:



































so, my audio ports and USB ports are all connected to my mobo through the same cable. eh.

















it turns out the above image means nothing, because the HD Audio option is for my back panel.

So after looking through all that, my manual says my Mainboard Motherboard is JUMPERLESS. agh.
I have searched for drivers that may help, but I can only find the Realtek HD Drivers for my mobo, since that is the "main attraction."

Advice??


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The Realtek are your sound drivers ...... the HD means High Definition....... 



could well be your audio port on the motherboard is dead..... which I suspect


two options :

A) install a sound card and disable on board sound

B) go to mwave.com / click refurbished / click motherboards ........then select another cheap motherboard


----------



## bouncA (Nov 23, 2007)

linderman said:


> The Realtek are your sound drivers ...... the HD means High Definition.......


Sorry if I didn't make it clear that I knew that.



linderman said:


> could well be your audio port on the motherboard is dead..... which I suspect


I've looked for a replacement front panel, but didnt come up with much. I just wanted to see if anyone could think of a reason it would stop working that was mobo related and not equiptment failue.



linderman said:


> two options :
> 
> A) install a sound card and disable on board sound


As my post states, my Rear Panel ports work. I have a "Line In" back there, but that's not meant for a microphone. It needs a digital input. Is there any way to use my "Line In" as a microphone in?



linderman said:


> B) go to mwave.com / click refurbished / click motherboards ........then select another cheap motherboard


As my post states, I have a Shuttle.
*Sorry if I sounded rude, it just seemed like you overlooked everything I included.*

I will include that i just got this mobo about 2 months ago and i have not tried to use those ports until recently. I retrofitted this motherboard into my previous shuttle case (SK43G). The friend I got the mobo from said the ports worked when he had it. Could something have gone bad in the retrofit?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

bouncA said:


> Sorry if I didn't make it clear that I knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check to sure the front panel connectors are installed properly and pay attention to the blocked out or dead pin in that connector / that dead pins delivers the orientaion of the header plug >>>>> other than that, the only way to verify is to connect your ports to a known working motherboard and check them .........


----------



## bouncA (Nov 23, 2007)

linderman said:


> Check to sure the front panel connectors are installed properly and pay attention to the blocked out or dead pin in that connector / that dead pins delivers the orientaion of the header plug >>>>> other than that, the only way to verify is to connect your ports to a known working motherboard and check them .........


Oh I see. Sorry. I thought you were telling me to get rid of my motherboard and replace it with (another) cheap motherboard. And I took a little offense. Sorry, inflection is hard to recognize in plain text.
The connector is installed right, since there is no dead-pin, it can only be plugged one of two ways, and when it's plugged in the other way, nothing on that front panel works (including the USB ports). Finding a mobo that has the same connectors may prove to be a little difficult.
I may just have to invest into one of these, unless one of my friends just happens to have a mobo with the same connector:
http://reviews.cnet.com/external-audio-adapters/griffin-imic-2-usb/4505-9335_7-31641135.html
http://reviews.cnet.com/external-audio-adapters/startech-usb-2-0/4505-9335_7-32332910.html

edit:
The connector itself is a thin cable with an almost card like end that just slides into mobo


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I think your solution is with the USB to MIC adapter is probably the smartest work around

I stopped selling third tier motherboards half way thru the P4 era / the troubles and kinks were killing me in wasted warranty hours of service and replacment ...... then it dawned on me one day; "why am I killing myself with freebie warranties because someone else wants a cheap system!

now days its gigabyte or asus or no warranty >>>>>> big bold sign now 


anyway, I am very confident its the header on your board thats the sick chicken ....... after all their is a reason that style didnt continue on with future boards !

I meant no offense by offering the cheap Mwave boards >>>>> I sell alot of them to people who want a high class tier 1 or 2 offering but dont want to spend first class price tag >>>>>>>>>>>>> I have had awesoem success with those offerings too, but I still avoid the low level stuff !!

dont rule out a $30.00 new case and $30.00 new motherboard there is alot of quality improvement that can be had over what you have now for a very reasonable price tag !

is that a socket 478 board I take it ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

meant socket 939 



shuttle users paid dearly for that compact case design !! especially when it came time to upgrade to the fire eating / furnace blowing video cards for gaming


----------



## bouncA (Nov 23, 2007)

linderman said:


> meant socket 939
> shuttle users paid dearly for that compact case design !! especially when it came time to upgrade to the fire eating / furnace blowing video cards for gaming


Hah, yeah socket 939. I had to compromise when it came with the video card. I'm stuck with a 300w PSU, as that is the biggest they make for my case layout. Thus I had to take a low power req video card x800xl, and it could only take up one expansion slot because my pci-e slot is the furthest out, so it's just blowing all that air back into my case.
I got the mobo, processor w/ ICE heatsink, psu, and ram for no charge except a trade with my old shuttle comp (socket A mobo and processor, ram, an ati 9550 and a broken nvidia 5200fx. not a bad trade i say).

looks like ill be going with the USB adapter!
thanks for the input!:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sure does put that cute little spacing saving case / system into a different perspective in the end doesnt it ?????

i've been there & done that 

the best lessons in life are the hard ones ! they stick!

needless to say I am a full tower man now !!


----------

